# Dakota will cross the Golden bridge today



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss <3


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so very sorry. He will be met by many, he will be in good company. Hugs and kisses to you, sweet Dakota. Your mom loves you more than anything.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so, so sorry. Run free sweet Dakota.


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

{{{{{{HUGE HUGS}}}}}}

Mazlon will be there to greet Dakota with a grin and wagging tail.

The Last Battle

If it should be that I grow frail and weak and pain should keep me from my sleep, 
Then will you do what must be done, for this — the last battle — can't be won.
You will be sad I understand, but don't let grief then stay your hand,
For on this day, more than the rest, your love and friendship must stand the test.

We have had so many happy years, you wouldn't want me to suffer so.
When the time comes, please, let me go.
Take me to where to my needs they'll tend, 
Only, stay with me till the end.
And hold me firm and speak to me
Until my eyes no longer see.

I know in time you will agree
It is a kindness you do to me 
Although my tail its last has waved,
From pain and suffering I have have been saved.
Don't grieve that it must be you
Who has to decide this thing to do
We've been so close — we two — these years,
Don't let your heart hold any tears.

Author: Unknown


----------



## Kaia's mom (Dec 16, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss  Sending wishes for strength and courage for you today.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you and Dakota are having to go down this path. Dakota will be met by Casey, my Golda and Di and all the other beautiful golden bridge kids. He will never fill pain again. As you already know, your pain has only just begun. Please remember, you will see him and Casey again. Hugs to you at this tragic time. We are all here for you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you and Dakota are having to go down this path. Dakota will be met by Casey, my Golda and Di and all the other beautiful golden bridge kids. He will never fill pain again. As you already know, your pain has only just begun. Please remember, you will see him and Casey again. Hugs to you at this tragic time. We are all here for you.

Did not mean to double post


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so sorry for everything you and Dakota has been through and for your loss. You are a brave person to let Dakota go and be painfree. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

So sad and painful to lose your sweet baby. Sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

It hurts like h-ll, i am so sorry.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Our walk today will be in Dakota's honor, as he takes flight to the Rainbow Bridge. 
Godspeed ~


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. HUGS...


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sending you strength, thoughts, and Hugs...Godspeed Dakota. You are giving him a wonderful gift, to free him from suffering.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

So many of our Bridge Kids will be there to meet and greet your Dakota Baby. I know your pain so well, and I am so very very sorry for your loss and the pain you are in as a family. Godspeed. xxxoooo


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Newlife64*

Newlife64

You will not be alone in thoughts and prayers-we will all be there with you and Dakota.

Is there anyone that can go with you??

God Bless you both!!


----------



## YippieKya (Jan 3, 2012)

Newlife.... I'm so very sorry.... this is by far the hardest day, and it brings me back to my moment with Kya almost 4 months ago. The dagger still wedged in my heart... 

Praying for you and Dakota and wishing to be of some comfort to you in this terrible time. 
(((hugs)))


----------



## OnGoldenPond (Mar 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss~(((HUGS)))


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My Beau will gather Dakota up in his warm loving paws and welcome him to the bridge where Dakota can run and play pain free.

<<<HUGS>>>


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

My thoughts, my prayers and my tears are with you on this sad morning. Hugs and kisses to Dakota and prayers for peaceful passing. May God be with you both.
Buddy, you know how much your mom loves you. There is one great dog coming at Bridge this morning and his mom loves him as much as I love you, please help him around and teach him how to be patient in his waiting, and watch over his mom like you are watching over me.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thinking of you and Dakota this morning........


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Candle is lit and I'm remembering my first dog. 
And it was a day like today, a bright brilliant sunny day in May 15 years ago.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm so very sorry, It's just so hard. My Casey will be there. It won't make the pain less but it helps me to know our loved pets are together waiting for us. Prayers to you.


----------



## megkate (Feb 7, 2012)

My heart is breaking for you! My boy, Tucker, will be waiting there with a ball to play with and welcome you sweet Dakota. My thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

Dakota crossed the golden bridge at 9:50. He is in no more pain. Thank you all so much for all you have done for us. I will never forget my babies. 
Dakota 12/31/01 to 2/18/12 and Casey 11/5/99 to 3/31/11. You are forever a part of me, embedded in my heart forever. Run free my loves, you will never suffer again. We will always love you.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Peace to your heart and strength and comfort to you and your family.
Run Free sweet Dakota...


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Dakota.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Julie - May the many memories that Dakota and Casey have left you bring you comfort in the days ahead. There will be many tears, but slowly those memories will bring you smiles. When you want, please feel free to come here to share those memories with others who know and understand what you are feeling--sharing does help to lessen the pain.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Julie, you gave him the most loving gift. You set him free from his pain and took the pain upon your heart. Godspeed dear Dakota. Di and Golda please find him and give Dakota kisses from his Mum.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Let me share your tears. So sad. He's free of pain, your is just starting. Rest in Peace, sweet boy. He will always be alive in your heart.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry you are faced with this difficult decision. It is by far the hardest thing I've ever had to do, at the same time, it's the greatest gift you can give Dakota. 

A year ago today I was in your same situation, we said goodbye to our boy.

I know too well the sadness and pain your are dealing with right now. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss - you gave Dakota a very loving gift of freedom from pain.

Run free, sweet boy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

You know as mothers how we say I would rather be in pain than have my kid to suffer. This is what you did today, you took over his pain to carry in your heart. I am so very sorry.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry....I know my girls Sandy and Riley were there to meet your Dakota. It is heartbreaking, but know that you will meet your babies again at the Rainbow Bridge....


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about Dakota. He is now pain-free at the bridge playing with all of his new golden friends. Run free, Dakota.


----------



## DSSCOOTER (Feb 13, 2012)

To Dakota's family, we want to say how sorry we are. We are facing losing our Toby to cancer and I refuse to give up and believe that it will take him as soon as they predict. My heart breaks for you, these beautiful, wonderful dogs are soooo special. Toby is our first golden and our second is his best buddy Duece. They have dug a huge place in our hearts. Please have peace in knowing that Dakota is now pain free and that you did the right thing no matter how hard it was. You were thinking of Dakota first and that is what is important. We pray for you and please have peace in your heart soon.

Toby and Duece' Mom and Dad


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you can find some peace and comfort in memories of Dakota, and knowing that he is now pain free. Know that you have many people on this forum, who know this pain all too well, who are here for you whenever you need to share memories or be comforted.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

All I can say is that you gave Dakota a good life and he was such an awesome companion for you. No words can explain the heartbreak or crushing grief you must feel.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

My thoughts go out to you. It is so hard saying goodbye.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear of Dakota's passing...

It doesn't get any easier, and I imagine it's even more difficult knowing you've lost two fur-babies in one year.

I hope you find some peace in the memories you've shared, and eventually will be able to remember the special moments with a smile.

I'm several months into my own grieving, and I still have a good cry on an almost daily basis.

Warm wishes to you and your family... take it one day at a time...


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just checking in on you. I know that the next day is particularly difficult as the finality sets in. In the midst of your heartbreak, please remember that you will see Dakota again. Your gift allowed him to pass with dignity.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

It's been a day since I set him free. I woke up this morning to no king fur face next to me. His pillow is empty. His bowls are empty. His meds are still on the counter. His dog bed covered in his fur is still sitting there. I miss him demanding belly rubs. I miss him greeting me at the door with that big stuffed toy in his mouth. I miss him hogging the bed and the couch. I keep looking for him but he's not there. I can't believe he's gone. I know I did the right thing. Why do I feel that he's alone and scared.


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

newlife64 said:


> It's been a day since I set him free. I woke up this morning to no king fur face next to me. His pillow is empty. His bowls are empty. His meds are still on the counter. His dog bed covered in his fur is still sitting there. I miss him demanding belly rubs. I miss him greeting me at the door with that big stuffed toy in his mouth. I miss him hogging the bed and the couch. I keep looking for him but he's not there. I can't believe he's gone. I know I did the right thing. Why do I feel that he's alone and scared.


The pain ... I truly understand. I lost Mazlon on Nov 21 and it still hurts hourly. HOWEVER, I know that Dakota is warm, and happy, and comfortable ... chasing his favorite critters, basking in the sun, and enjoying the company of Mazlon and all those that have gone to the Bridge before him.


{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

coffenut said:


> {{{{{{HUGE HUGS}}}}}}
> 
> Mazlon will be there to greet Dakota with a grin and wagging tail.
> 
> ...


That is beautiful, thank you.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry you had to say goodbye to Dakota. Dakota is not alone or scared. He is surrounded by many golden friends and I am sure is watching over you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Dakota is not alone. He is with all of our kids, including my DI and Golda. Where they are, there is no more pain. It is so painful to get through all that we miss when they leave us. Even more difficult that the finality of the loss settles in. Truthfully, the only way that I could get through it is know that they were no longer in pain and that I will see them again and taking it one day at a time. Hugs to you at this terrible time.



newlife64 said:


> It's been a day since I set him free. I woke up this morning to no king fur face next to me. His pillow is empty. His bowls are empty. His meds are still on the counter. His dog bed covered in his fur is still sitting there. I miss him demanding belly rubs. I miss him greeting me at the door with that big stuffed toy in his mouth. I miss him hogging the bed and the couch. I keep looking for him but he's not there. I can't believe he's gone. I know I did the right thing. Why do I feel that he's alone and scared.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry. I know that feeling when you get up on your own in the morning, come back into the empty house, looking at his stuff and seems like he just left for the moment, in the backyard or the other room.
I hope they are not alone, I hope they have each other, like we have each other here. I want to believe in it.
Hugs to you.


----------



## LaylaBauer1718 (Sep 25, 2011)

This breaks my heart. But you did the right thing for Dakota. They always come to visit in dreams! You're in our thoughts!


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

Dakota came home today, I picked up his ashes. I put him next to Casey and my cat Bella. I miss them so much.


----------



## mike409 (Dec 23, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.

It IS so very difficult.

R*I*P Dakota.


----------



## Chance Benjamin (Jan 28, 2012)

I know it has to be so fresh in your heart since it's only been a month. Praying for your healing.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

newlife64 said:


> Dakota came home today, I picked up his ashes. I put him next to Casey and my cat Bella. I miss them so much.


How are you? I recall bringing home ashes as a time of renewed grief, not that it has been long enough for you to pass the first wave of mourning. Through your own pain, I hope you find some comfort in knowing that you freed Dakota from agony. In the end, that's what love is about.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry, I know it is hard, the moment you realize it is final. They will stay forever in your heart.
Hugs to you.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

This has been a nightmare. I can't stop crying. So many what if's, so many doubts. I know I shouldn't go there, but I keep going back to Casey. On top of everything else, I think the Vet made mistakes with Casey.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

You did the very best that you knew to do for both of your beloved dogs, so please don't beat yourself up over what ifs. It doesn't help soften your grief, and your angel pups hold nothing against you. If a vet made mistakes, they're human and it can't be undone. Remember that Dakota and Casey are snuggled right in your heart, right where they will always be. Your pain is very familiar, and even 6.5 years later, it sometimes overwhelms me that my Cody is not here in the flesh. It's so hard, but don't add to your pain by giving yourself guilt. Your dogs wouldn't want that for you.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Julie--I know what you mean by second-guessing yourself, I don't think any of us have not gone down that path. BUT, you cannot keep doing so to the extent you start feeling guilty that you did not do enough. You did everything you could with the information you had at the time. Dakota and Casey both knew that you, their mom, loved them and did everything you could with the information you had, and that is all that was important to them--that they knew they were loved. 

I lost two of mine a few years back to chronic renal failure (CRF); while responding to a recent thread on here regarding CRF, I saw some information that I thought, "I sure wish I had know that with JC and Sam". But I know JC and Sam knew how much I loved them, even up to the point that I had to make the decision to relieve them of their pain and say goodbye. When I see new information on CRF or cancer treatment, I tuck that information away as I know that chances are I will probably see it again since our crew consists of seven, all of which are 8 years and older except one and we plan on continue taking in seniors. My prayers always include that I be given the strength to do right by my dogs, even when that means letting them go.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

You absolutely did all that you could do. Grief can be very cruel in second guessing ourselves. Dakota and Casey know that you did everything that you could do.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry for your pain. I wish I could help.


----------

